# Never!Ever?



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Just checked in the the Ht forums this morning and found the weight lose forum, under posts and reads it said *Never*. Kinda took me back for a sec - did that mean we'd never get a forum or it'd never do some of us any good or what?  

Thanks Chuck! :goodjob: :bow: 

Halo

_edited : cause I can't type this morning, my fingers are cold - yeah!cold front!!!_


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Goody, now we can peek in here to see whos a bit on the heavy side!! :1pig:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Once everyone knows about this, you can move the threads already started to this board. Cabin Fever or Chuck will be able to do it for you. I can't wait to read some tips.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, I'm about 10 pounds overweight. So, Moopups, make a picture. :goodjob: 

I still am in size 6 and 8, depending on the brand, but I just don't FEEL GOOD.

So..... I'm cutting back on food. Need to increase exercise.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

How great! I'm looking forward to getting motivated to be healthier with all of you. How timely also. Just this morning I was having that pre-holiday, "Oh my gosh I have to get into dress up clothes and how toned can I possibly get in a couple of weeks" panic!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Well a forum for weight loss...I like it!!!!...Be easier to find and read...
I have been weighing everyday and don't look like anything has gone away...but I feel better since I cut out the sweets and stuffing myself...My size 8's are still tight but seem to get a little loser the last time I wore them...MissKitty


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

MissKitty said:


> ...My size 8's are still tight but seem to get a little loser the last time I wore them...MissKitty


Yep - me too. Well - - until I put them in the dryer again! LOL

Just kidding. Yes a weight loss forum should be fun.

Jill


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

HaloHead said:


> Just checked in the the Ht forums this morning and found the weight lose forum, under posts and reads it said *Never*. Kinda took me back for a sec - did that mean we'd never get a forum or it'd never do some of us any good or what?
> 
> Thanks Chuck! :goodjob: :bow:
> 
> ...


Mine are frozen off. I am in the Huntsville area where are you? Isn't this cold a surprise since it was 85 here Monday?

Yea!!! :rock: :viking: I need to lose some weight and defeat :viking: this diabetes that is plagueing (sp?) me.

Thank you Chuck!!! :dance: :sing:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Native Rose -

I'm in the NE corner of Texas close to Pittsburg. I know to some it sounds whiney to some of our northern neighbors, but it was 36 here when I took hubby to work this am at 5:30. That's cold for us, especially since like you said, it was in the 80's this weekend!
But hey, don't you burn more calories when you're shivering than when you're lolling under the airconditioner? :rock: 

Halo


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Where is our laughing out loud and rolling around on the floor smilie?

You are right Halo. I just will have to shiver more so I will burn more calories.
We have gas heaters and I am trying hard not to light one. The propane prices here are still outrageous.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't seem to lose weight, no matter hou much I eat. :shrug: Perhaps I'll just stick around a bit, since I now weigh more than ever.


----------



## Kenneth in NC (Nov 20, 2002)

edcopp said:


> I can't seem to lose weight, no matter hou much I eat. :shrug: Perhaps I'll just stick around a bit, since I now weigh more than ever.


ED It seems that the more I eat the more I weigh. Kinda like that board I cut 4 times and it's still not long enough. :nana: 


Kenneth in NC


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

And I'm relieved to find members who wear a smaller size than I do, wanting to slim down..The last time I joined a group, I was the smallest there, and it made me terribly selfconscious and guilty to be there.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ohboyohboyohboy! A support group at my favorite site! I seem to be going the wrong way on the scale, but I'm still eating the cruddy junk food that kills both my budget and my waistline. I never had a weight problem until about 10 years ago, but as I get older, I'm getting fatter. For health reasons alone, I need to get it under control, much less for my vanity. My mom's family were really heavy (except for one aunt), and all of them (except that particular aunt) died in their 50's. I can't help but think it might be related. I see my oldest sister, whom I most resemble, carrying a lot of extra weight and developing high cholesterol, high b/p, and other weight related problems, and it worries me that I will be in her position when I reach her age. I'm not as heavy as she is, but I don't want to be, either, lol.

So...how's this gonna work?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Maybe we could post some health hints that also help to encourage weight loss. 

Mine would be to drink as much water as possible. They say eight glasses and some people as astounded. Realize that that means eight glasses in TWENTY-FOUR hours. Yes, drink water in the night too. That's when the body is cleansing itself. A trip to the potty or two aint' gonna kill ya' unless it is to the outhouse in January!

I find drinking that much water is a challenge because of the diuretics I take, BUT I find if I space it out, it isn't so bad.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Like *Ardie*, I do believe that water is one of the best ways to lose weight and keep the kidney's healthy. I have been trying to get my dil Candius to give up her Dr. Pepper and drink water. To my knowledge she almost never drinks water. She wants to lose weight also but is really addicted to Dr. Pepper. It was hard giving up colas(pop) but diabetes and colas do not go together.

The other thing that is so important is to eat 3 meals and 2 snacks or 5 small meals. This is my problem zone. I skip meals and this throws my blood sugar off. I recently went to a nutritionist to help me get back on track with my diabetic food guidlines and it has helped. If I don't eat my body goes into starvation mode and stores everything as fat. 

My hubby is gone during the day so the only meal we have together is the evening meal. He gets home about 6:30 and we usually eat about 7:30 which is bad for me as I should be eating before 6:00. But I want to eat at least the one meal with him. I have tried to make our evening meals lighter but it is hard when that is the only decent meal he gets. 

Last night I made lean chili and was good and ate my "legal" serving without bread.

Breads are my weakness. Give me good old rolls or cornbread or any bread. I don't need chocolate or candy or sweets just give me bread!!!!! and corn and rice and all those carbs that are bad bad bad to diabetics unless we control our portions. 

A question to our moderator: Will recipes be posted here?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Once i was visiting with a very round very dear friend and the topic of weight was brought into the conversation. At that time I weighed about 150 (5-9 frame) so without thinking about it i compared my friends body shape to mine and said "you weigh what about 225?" Oh my G**, did I ever make a booboo! My friend is 4'11" and weighed about the same as me! I felt just horrid and ever since then have known that the number of pounds is not the issue , the size/shape of you and the way you feel physically and emotionally is the issue for weight loss. I may have been a size 6 when I was 4 years old LOL. I was made a large size person and even when underweight (highschool graduation) at 120 pounds I was still a size 14!


----------



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

Well I can't diet since I'm 4 months pregnant, but shoot I really wish I was smaller!! I'm dreading giving birth all fat!


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

jessandcody said:


> Well I can't diet since I'm 4 months pregnant, but shoot I really wish I was smaller!! I'm dreading giving birth all fat!


You can't lose weight but you can "diet". Make sure that everything you eat is good nutrition for you and your baby. You need a certain number of calories, fat, protein, etc. but try not to go too far over. I gained TOO much weight with both kids. I gave into every craving I had, and believe me, they weren't healthy cravings. My OB/GYN wanted to send me to Weight Watchers while I was pregnant, but I didn't listen. I sure wish I had. 
Talk it over with your OB and figure out how much weight you should gain. Be sure to get enough water and exercise. Think about if your baby really needs something, before you put it in your mouth.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I had gestational diabetes with both my pregnancies, but thanks to the American Diabetes Association diet (which is what Weight Watchers basically used to be), I weighed less post delivery than when I conceived. I can't blame the babies as I gained it all since they were born.

This week I am trying to focus on drinking the gallon of water per day. I gave up sodas last week, but am too chicken to weigh in yet (the scale is upstairs anyway).


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Think we need this for support.

I don't want to weigh in today! I've been looking for a job, had my first interview in almost 6 years and ate myself through the week. I feel like a blimp! 

Think I'll jump on the scale tomarrow AM as I know I'll weigh less then......

:1pig: :1pig: :1pig:


----------

